# New to showing a section d



## Shannonnicola (23 January 2016)

I've recently decided to make a change in the show ring and I've brought a 4yo section d but haven't a clue on what classes to take her in this summer. What can I go in? 

Neither do I know anything about the turnout of the horse Inhand or ridden. Any advice or tips that anyone could give me would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks


----------



## Castleway (25 January 2016)

Hello, generally Welsh Section D's are shown in mountain and moorland classes, some shows will split these into small and large breeds, in which case the Welsh Cob is classed as a large breed. 

Most shows will run both inhand and ridden mountain and moorland classes. 
When showing inhand, a welsh cob mare should be shown in a white rope or webbing halter. I think an inhand bridle can also be used, but you mostly see the mares shown in halters. Pony should be shown in natural state, so no plaits, feather should be completely intact, mane, tail and hair under chin can be discreetly pulled/trimmed in order to show off horses conformation. The tail should not be "banged" (cut straight across the bottom in a clean line) but rather feathered into a sort of "V" shape.  
For you, a tweed jacket or waistcoat with a shirt and tie, plain coloured trousers, dark in colour if the pony has white legs, or pale if the pony has dark legs. Not everybody chooses to wear a hat, but you could wear your riding hat or I think a flat cap looks smart when showing native breeds inhand  


For ridden classes, no bling or glitz, plain and workmanlike tack, a flat hunter style bridle is correct for M&M's. I'd say a plain snaffle given her age, more mature ponies are often shown in a pelham or a double bridle. Brown tack is preferable in affiliated showing but if you're just starting locally and have black tack I wouldn't worry. Again, you should be be in a tweed jacket, shirt and tie, brown, yellow or cream gloves, and cream/beige jodphurs with long boots. 

Local shows tend to have other classes you could have a go at as well as the breed specific ones, such as Best Mare, Riding Club Pony/Horse and perhaps one for the future, mountain and moorland working hunter pony. 

Hope this helps, good luck and have fun! Would love to see piccies


----------



## Shannonnicola (25 January 2016)

Thank you so much! 
Everything you have said is what I thought but I just wasn't 100% sure lol. I'd rather seek advice than turning up looking silly! I've taken my previous horses to many of shows but never really paid attention to m&ms. 

This buy was more of a sympathy buy than anything. But I love her so much and it was the best decision I have ever made! she's now on the right path and will hopefully  be a diamond in the ruff!! 

She just needs to fill out now, but all will come with work! When it eventually stops raining lol.

P.s how do I send photos???? I'm new to all of this lol


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 January 2016)

Start practicing running really fast while flying a kite


----------



## Shannonnicola (25 January 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Start practicing running really fast while flying a kite 

Click to expand...

Love it ha ha ha!!!!!


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 January 2016)

Shannonnicola said:



			Love it ha ha ha!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to seeing the pics. I have lots of Welshies and have had two Ds and a DxB (so a C) although I don't show them, do everything else and love them.


----------



## Shannonnicola (25 January 2016)

Well mine is a d but she's quite small and people tell me she is a c. But she is rising 4 this year so still time to grow. How do I share pictures???


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 January 2016)

She will grow loads. My D is 7 this year and grew a full inch in the last few months of last year. 

You need a photo bucket account, then copy the code that starts with  [IMG

And paste it in your reply.


----------



## Shannonnicola (25 January 2016)

Ok I'll get on it tomorrow!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 January 2016)

If you D measures in at 13.2hh or under then they can be reregistered as a C and compete in their classes. Same as a C that goes over 13.2hh is reregistered as a D.


----------



## Shannonnicola (27 January 2016)

She is a d then. I knew I was right, but you always have them people that think they know everything lol thanks


----------



## Shannonnicola (27 January 2016)




----------



## Shannonnicola (27 January 2016)

Meet fleur


----------



## catkin (27 January 2016)

The turnout advice you've been given is good - if you want to know more look at the WPCS website - they have a show guide that's very useful and details what's allowed and what's not. One thing for in-hand classes - make sure you are wearing footwear you can run like the wind in, there's a reason most handlers are wearing running shoes  - once most Welshies twig that the showring's about showing off (usually about one nanosecond after they've gone in!!) they really like to step on.

Enjoy your Welshie - they are fantastic fun.

PS -cross posted with the pics - what a sweet face she has, full of character. Don't be tempted to 'feed her up for the showring', at 4 she is far from mature and overfeeding will lead to health problems later on if you are not careful. Ignore any comments about being unfurnished. Topline and muscles will come slowly but surely through correct work and maturity.


----------



## madlady (27 January 2016)

She is lovely - good luck in the showring with her.

I would say before you take her out go and have a look at some of the Welsh Medal shows - the WPCS website will show you where/when they are as some do still take place over the winter.  That will give you a good idea of what to expect but don't take any notice of how overweight some of them are (not all before I get jumped on) and don't let anyone (judge or fellow competitor) tell you that she lacks topline or needs to have more condition.

She looks as she should for a 4yo!


----------



## Shannonnicola (28 January 2016)

Thanks both of you for the good advice and positive comments!!!!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 January 2016)

From her pics you will need to let her mane and forelock grow a bit, they are a bit short even by welshie standards so no more trimming until nearer show time to get a bit more length back! And you need to feather the tail and again let if grow a bit. Some judges like a short tail on inhanders but ridden can go a bit longer. If you feather it at the length that it is you will have an inhand tail. 

If you are unsure or too scared of screwing up feathering it look for a welsh cob stud or producer near you can ask them to do it and show you how to keep it done up properly. It's not hard to do but I tend to find first timers actually take too much off rather than not enough. 

Other than that she has a nice head and moves well.


----------



## minesadouble (29 January 2016)

Shannonnicola said:



			Well mine is a d but she's quite small and people tell me she is a c. But she is rising 4 this year so still time to grow. How do I share pictures???
		
Click to expand...

If she stays small you will be up against it in ridden classes. You won't be able to re-register as a C until she is 7 but if she does stay 13.2 I would re-register as a C when you can.


----------



## Shannonnicola (3 February 2016)

EKW said:



			From her pics you will need to let her mane and forelock grow a bit, they are a bit short even by welshie standards so no more trimming until nearer show time to get a bit more length back! And you need to feather the tail and again let if grow a bit. Some judges like a short tail on inhanders but ridden can go a bit longer. If you feather it at the length that it is you will have an inhand tail. 


If you are unsure or too scared of screwing up feathering it look for a welsh cob stud or producer near you can ask them to do it and show you how to keep it done up properly. It's not hard to do but I tend to find first timers actually take too much off rather than not enough. 

Other than that she has a nice head and moves well.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice. I brought her with a short mane that was on the wrong side so I'm now in the process of allowing it to grow back and training it over onto the other side. What a night mare it's becoming!!! Yes I think I'll get in touch with a stud because I haven't a clue on feathering a tail


----------



## mcnaughty (4 February 2016)

Take a look at the Equinational photographic site where you will see how the professionals turn their Ds out and themselves.  I think you should also take a look at the condition of your youngster.  You will need a little more condition on her - again see the photos for opinion. Good grazing and feeding will help with growth .... upwards as well


----------



## Shannonnicola (4 February 2016)

mcnaughty said:



			Take a look at the Equinational photographic site where you will see how the professionals turn their Ds out and themselves.  I think you should also take a look at the condition of your youngster.  You will need a little more condition on her - again see the photos for opinion. Good grazing and feeding will help with growth .... upwards as well
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I'll take a look! I'm currently in the process of building up her condition. Thanks for your advice x


----------

